# Proyecto GEO 600 astronomía mediante ondas gravitatorias



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2011)

*El GEO600 comienza una búsqueda continua de ondas gravitatorias*

Las ondas gravitatorias pueden ser usadas para hacer "astronomía oscura", estudiando aquellos aspectos del universo para los que la astronomía ordinaria que usa la luz (y el resto del espectro electromagnético) puede sólo proveer información limitada.

"Si se manifiesta una supernova en nuestra vecindad durante el próximo par de meses, nuestras posibilidades de detectar y medir las ondas gravitatorias resultantes son buenas", señala el profesor Karsten Danzmann, jefe del Centro Internacional para la Física Gravitatoria, que es gestionado conjuntamente por la Sociedad Max Planck y por la Universidad de Hannover.
"Se ha dado el primer paso hacia la astronomía de ondas gravitatorias, lo que nos permitirá al fin observar el 96 por ciento de nuestro universo que había estado escondido a nuestro escrutinio hasta ahora". Los datos se obtienen de manera conjunta con los dos observatorios estadounidenses LIGO.

La sensibilidad del detector *GEO 600* ha sido mejorada continuamente desde las pruebas iniciales de su funcionamiento efectuadas en 2002.
Hoy su sensibilidad se ha incrementado en un factor de 3.000, y puede detectar eventos a distancias muy superiores a la existente entre nosotros y nuestro vecino galáctico, la galaxia de Andrómeda.

Como se ha dicho, la medición directa de ondas gravitatorias es uno de los desafíos más profundos de la física moderna ya que nos permitirá observar el hasta ahora inaccesible 96 por ciento de nuestro universo.
Se está abriendo un nuevo capítulo en la larga historia de la astronomía con la observación directa del "lado oscuro" de nuestro universo: agujeros negros, materia oscura y las reverberaciones del Big Bang.







*Vista aérea del GEO600.*​
El GEO600 es el más moderno interferómetro láser Michelson en el mundo.
Sus rayos láser pasan por dos tubos al vacío, instalados bajo tierra, que miden 600 metros de largo.
El detector de ondas gravitatorias incorpora láseres de estabilidad incomparable, óptica libre de absorción, amortiguación altamente sofisticada ante vibraciones, y un innovador sistema de mejora de señales.
La tecnología desarrollada en Hannover será también implantada en la próxima generación de observatorios LIGO estadounidenses. 


Mas información:

http://www.geo600.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEO_600


----------



## Chico3001 (May 30, 2011)

Creo que me agrada mas el proyecto LISA  

La nasa lanzara 3 satelites que orbitaran el sol, y que revisaran si las ondas gravitacionales existen al lanzar y medir un rayo laser entre los 3... 

http://lisa.nasa.gov/index.html


----------

